
What are u thinking about this platform? - zahir777
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cofoundme.org<p>Please tell me your opnion about missing features, design etc<p>Thanx in advance
======
zunzun
When I read your misspellings and poor punctuation in the post, I thought it
likely a waste of time to review the site.

